# TBG State Shoot



## Todd Cook (Jan 10, 2016)

We're getting close once again to our annual state shoot. We'll be back at the Rock Ranch this year on some familiar land with some new twists. I'll plan to be there early on the 18th to get the course set up, and any help is always appreciated. Registration/ shooting will begin 8:00 am on the 19th. We'll have 40 target set up, 10/8/5 scoring, with a 20 target championship round on Sun. morning. Fri night we'll have a coon shoot after it gets dark. Those are always fun; we shoot at glow rings in the dark for a cash payback. On Saturday, we'll have the 40 targets of course, and we'll also have a seminar at 2:00 by Robert Carter about Ga. public land hunting. We'll also have an Eagle Eye competition during the day Sat. That will be a long distance target with a tiny bullseye. Big Jim will be back with all his goods. Camping is free, as is our potluck supper Sat. night. I can't wait!


----------



## Lady Frost (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds great


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2016)

Glad to see Big Jim is going to be there again. We need to make it worth his time and effort.
Gonna be fun.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 20, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Glad to see Big Jim is going to be there again. We need to make it worth his time and effort.
> Gonna be fun.



I bet Big Blem is looking forward to seeing you also


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 5, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## dpoole (Feb 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 27, 2016)

Gettin' closer....


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 8, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 8, 2016)

I am bringing an API grand slam deluxe climber. I have used it about 5 times. I do believe my climbing days are over.


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

1 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2016)

Lady Frost said:


> 1 1/2 weeks!



Shore is! Time to be in full get ready mode.

Attached is a Schedule of all going on, and when.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2016)

Attached is a pic of how to score and our 2016 Rules for the Shoot including which stakes each class will be shooting from.
Thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2016)

Coming up this weekend!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hate I'm going to miss this shoot and all the fellowship but I will be taking my 11 year old granddaughter on her first ever turkey hunt. The DNR has dedicated this coming weekend a child's hunt and Jacey wants to go.  I just got back from setting up a blind in a promising area.
I hope all of you that get to participate in the shoot have a grand time and come home with at least all the arrows you go with.


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 15, 2016)

We gonna hate to miss you. This will be my first Archery thing since they put ace hardware in my back. I can't wait. Really.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 16, 2016)

We're not gonna be able to make this one either. Y'all have fun and try not to eat too much.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 17, 2016)

We will be headed down tomorrow am to get this deal set up and started. 
Camping is free and we will be there from Friday to Sunday.
There will be a coon shoot tomorrow evening starting about the time it gets good and dark.
Ya'll come!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 17, 2016)

Be there some time Friday.Hope to get there by noon.  Dont get off work till 2 am friday. Got  to get me some  sleep sometime.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 17, 2016)

Will be headed up tomorrow evening. 10 days in a row off with the Wife. Gonna be good. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 18, 2016)

Targets are set and ready to go.


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 18, 2016)

Wish I could make it everyone.  Tomorrow I will be with my oldest son attending orientation day at Reinhardt College.  I know all of you will have a great time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 18, 2016)

Another Coon Shoot in the books.
Congratulations to Freeman Shepard on the win, and to Kevin White and Martin Hubbard on a close second.
Both courses are set and ready to be shot!
Looking forward to a big day tomorrow.


----------

